# Navigation Arrows in Awkward Location - Delete?



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2018)

The Up/Down arrows sometimes interfere with the scroll bar when replying to posts







Personally, I never use these arrows anyway. I use Page Up/Down on my laptop and a simple swipe on my phone.

Unless others find these useful, suggest they be deleted. If they stay, they should be moved.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

They are easy to remove, just tested it in the brown Artakus style. I also don't see the point. On the cellphone they are just in the way and I also don't use them. But I don't know if people would have problems if we remove them.
Which theme are you using BTW?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm using these arrows when I need to get the top or bottom of a page quickly. IMHO these are useful and don't interfere with any forum elements.No problem for me at any level of the board.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah, so it's not a clear problem. On phones they are really a pain in the b## (posted that lin 2016 already Green arrows on mobile devices). But on my desktop they are not and they can be beneficial.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

Marcel said:


> They are easy to remove, just tested it in the brown Artakus style. I also don't see the point. On the cellphone they are just in the way and I also don't use them. But I don't know if people would have problems if we remove them.
> Which theme are you using BTW?


Like 

 Wurger
I use the arrows on desktop/mobile for quickly jumping to top or bottom. 
Based on the extremely small sample size I will unscientifically conclude their usefulness is split among users. 
Looks like 

 Crimea_River
is running Artakus - Blue/Grey on desktop, but his screen size is so small the arrows invade his workspace. 
I will explore making a user variable to enable/disable the arrows. Maybe for desktop add css media check for screen width above.
I checked analytics and 

 Crimea_River
is running 1366x768


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

Just checked that on my phone. Really no problem with them there. I can scroll all the screen with no trouble and these arrows let me go up and down the screen quickly. There is no conflict between them and the screen or any other elements. So it seems that the screen size or a net browser might be the reason for . But IMHO, that's the matter of the user's habits.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

Try writing a post on your telephone


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

Just done.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

Just sent that post above. No problems with that. The only trouble were these small keys at the phone. I need a new pair of glasses.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

Again using my phone

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

This time I uploaded a pic as well. No problems with that. These arrows are located at left bottom corner of the screen next to the sending/uploading buttons there and don't affect using of them. So I don't know what is the problem. As I said the people'abilities and habits.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

That's definitely true. 
For me in the old Xenith skin, they are mightily in the way. In artakus not so much. I don't use them. I'm a keyboard jockey anyway, so I use keys as much as possible.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

To be honest neither the ones of the Xenth skin nor of the Artakus one are the trouble for me. I found them very useful and finally, I could stop scrolling the screen up and down manually with the mouse roll when I wanted to move up or down of a page or screen.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah, as you said, it's all about personal habits and abilities. The home and the end key serve the same purpose.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

Yep.. there is always a couple of alternative ways for each option to go.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, as you said, it's all about personal habits and abilities. The home and the end key serve the same purpose.





Wurger said:


> Yep.. there is always a couple of alternative ways for each option to go.



Yea, like I originally said it is probably a split on those who like or don't like. I'll explore making it an option to enable/disable

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

Sounds good. But there is no need to change it at all. Just my opinion. Perhaps it would be better if the arrows were displayed for a wee while only after the scrolling was stopped. Of course these could be displayed when scrolling down or up.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2018)

Guys the issue appears only when writing a long reply. Usually the scroll bar does not appear for short posts. Once the post starts getting long, say with pictures, the the scroll bar appears and the slider can hide behind the up/down buttons. Look at my picture.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

Therefore you have these two items Andy..


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Therefore you have these two items Andy..
> 
> View attachment 479335


And the scrollwheel on the mouse or the two finger scroll on a modern touchpad, or the side scroll if you have an old touchpad.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

Just checked on my laptop and started creating a long post with a couple of pics attached. Here how it looks like on my screen. Also it was tested on my phone and no problem with the scrolling using either my finger or the bar slider for that. The slider just is running down or up under the arrows..


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2018)

Wojtek, you see in your screendump that they overlap the slider, maybe even fully overlapping with certain resolutions. I can imagine that could be a problem for some people. I think David's solution is best. You turn it off when they bother you.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)

I see. However the overlaping either on the laptop or on the phone really doesn't bother or affect the working. Just the slider is going under the arrows that seem to be deactivated at the moment.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't use them but can see how they could be an issue for some. User options for displaying them would be good.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2018)

I created an option to disable the floating nav arrows.

https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/account/preferences

Goto user preferences > Style Options > Floating Navigation Arrows: Select your option

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2018)

Excellent David. Thank you very much.

I gotta say guys that I'm a bit frustrated with the discussion. When invited to point out issues, I do my best to respond and post things that I actually experience and that, if rectified, would make the experience on this site better for everyone. What I don't expect or want to see are responses that suggest workarounds, tutorials on how to use a mouse, or that what I'm experiencing is not a problem.

I'll continue to point out what I see as issues but if I continue to see this type of response, I'll just shut up and use the workarounds which are pretty intuitive to anyone with a basic understanding of computers.

Sorry for the rant but this has happened a couple of times now and I needed to get it off my chest.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Crimea_River,

Sorry you feel that way. Still your input is much appreciated. And I think David made a great enhancement to the forum again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm with Marcel. I'm verry sorry if you felt in that way Andy. It hasn't been our goal to make you frustrated or discouraged. Sorry again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 18, 2018)

No problem guys and thanks again for the enhancement. I have already deleted the arrows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

